# Looking for a game In Jacksonville FL



## uknowyalovmeh (Jul 18, 2008)

I am looking for a 4e D&D game in Jacksonville.  I have played a few home games, but am still learning how to play.  I also want to bring another player with me, so if there's a game that needs a couple more players let me know.


----------



## macul (Jul 19, 2008)

I replied to your first thread.  We need a few regulars...


----------



## Stormtower (Jul 20, 2008)

i know, but i need something for someone under 20, a teenager.


----------



## uknowyalovmeh (Jul 20, 2008)

sorry, about that, the reply above was from me.  someone else forgot to log out of the site, before i went on here.


----------

